# Here's an update of my deck project



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been busy building my two new decks. I also replaced a door on the side of the house where the smaller deck was added. 

Up next I'll be ordering building materials for the roof structure for the large deck at the rear of the house. I'm also trying to figure out what kind of skirting I'd like. It'll probably be vertical boards but I'll have to work around all of the piering.

You can also see all of the concrete work I've hired completed.

That darn cat!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...you've been busy !

You might consider lattice cut/shaped to your liking..they also make white plastic with thin and thick lattice work...might look nice with the white trim on the house...

Good luck...looks real good...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you've been a busy man . Once the landscaping is done it's going to look fantastic.

There must be 20 lawn chairs there . You must have a lot of friends that want to celebrate on the new deck


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Wow you've been a busy man . Once the landscaping is done it's going to look fantastic.
> 
> There must be 20 lawn chairs there . You must have a lot of friends that want to celebrate on the new deck


About the lawn chairs, I had to get the deck to at least this level because last Saturday, two days ago, our house was the 
venue for our future daughter-in-law's bridal shower. They did set up tables on the deck. I went to Lowes a couple of days before and bought chairs.
I watched the grandchildren inside the house while all of the women had their shower. Success!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice build Bran...

lattice for the open space...
leave the CC footers exposed as much as possible and veneer them w/ brick, stucco, stone or stain them... 

next time set the piers back from the deck's rim and do cantilever construction,,


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> nice build Bran...
> 
> lattice for the open space...
> leave the CC footers exposed as much as possible and veneer them w/ brick, stucco, stone or stain them...
> ...


Not knowing any better I now would have preferred to have the CC end close to the ground but since I didn't think about that when they were poured I'll have to work around it. Oh well, live and learn.
The main reason for the piers being so far out at the end is because I will have 4 8" columns that support a roof.

I think your veneer idea is a good one.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and just in time for a big event as well. Agree with the lattice and veneer approach. 

One comment on the plastic lattice if it exposed to hot sun for long periods it will expand and buckle a bit but it does recover. Given the width of your sections however I doubt that will be an issue especially if the framing allows for a bit of expansion. .


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job Bryan. I like the lattice work idea. Air flow can't hurt and it always looks so nice. The roof over the deck also seems like a good idea. Don't know if you have mosquitos or other bugs to deal with, but later, you can screen in the porch or even put up windows. Our patio room is really nice to have and gives my wife a place to paint.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bryan

Nice job on the deck - I especially like the interlock patio with the "easy bake oven" in the corner.

I've never been a fan of lattice to close in the bottom of the deck. When I had my deck re-done last fall, using a composite material, I used the same material, vertically, to close in the bottom, but my deck was a bit higher off the ground than yours.

With the height of your deck, I'd be tempted, on the side next to the poured cement walkway, to build a full-length step (or two) depending on the height off the ground. Then on the front on each side of the step and on the right hand side (opposite the walkway), I'd put in some low shrubs to cover the space. Just a thought.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Lattice doesn't seem to be "in" these days, only see five in all these decks.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Sun+deck+skirting&iax=1&ia=images

I think I see yours in here Vince.

Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the idea of using the decking vertically for the skirt, I'll just have to do what I can with the piers. Some of them will be seen though
I'll try to beautify them as best as I can.

Vince, initially my plan was to have one long step on the side but since I had the sidewalk sloped for drainage the step would be more
of a problem to build. I'm now just going to have a 6' long step (half the depth of the deck) and 6' of railing on the other part.
As far as the opposite side my wife mention ornamental grasses but already having those grasses in the front of the house and 
having to cut them down every Spring and hauling to the brush pile I'm not really wanting to create more maintenance for myself.
The grass do look nice so I haven't ruled them out.

The end of the big deck is where flower beds go. This is the North side of the house and my wife's Hastas will go there.

Thanks all for the kind words, I look forward to seeing what the finished produce looks like.


----------

